# Remember me



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

This is a very poor photo, my latest project, haven't drawn so much as a line since I finished the rabbit, feels great to be working on something again! :biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi Susan, you are always missed when you are not around. Looks like you started on another winner of a drawing.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you Terry!


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes, I remember you. You drew a lot of birds. You also have the famous rabbit and turtles drawings to your credit. Welcome back.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks Just, it's good to be back!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Taking shape....


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I must have been thinking of someone else. The woman who I remembered always posted clear well lit photos of her art. Lol


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

just said:


> I must have been thinking of someone else. The woman who I remembered always posted clear well lit photos of her art. Lol


These are the pics you get in the middle of the night when one is trying not to wake the husband sleeping in the same room. :biggrin:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

And a little more......

Better picture? :biggrin:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Another dark photo.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

He is final.


----------

